# ماهي مصادر الطاقة المجانية الحرة؟؟



## ساموك (25 يونيو 2010)

الشمس واحدة من مئات آلاف النجوم التي تتوزع على آلاف المجرات ومئات آلاف المجموعات الشمسية التي تملأ الكون بحدود لا يعلمها إلا الله عز وجل خالق ومبدع هذا الكون بكل ما فيه ومن فيه من مخلوقات ونواميس وألغاز يعجز عن تصورها عقل البشر، فأفضل نظريات النشوء الأول (نظرية الإنفجار العظيم ) تصوّر الكون على شكل كرة بلغ قطرها 1 متر عند أول بيكو ثانية (البيكوثانية هو جزء من تريليون جزء من الثانية ) بعد انفجار نقطة البدء التي لها كتلة مهولة وليس لها أبعاد (أسرع تقريبا بتسعمائة مرة من سرعة الضوء التي ذكر تيسلا بالمناسبة أنه لايمكن أن يكون أعلى سرعة يمكن بلوغها في الكون فالأمواج الطولانية تنتقل بأضعاف سرعة الضوء وذلك قبل 20 سنة من نشوء نظرية الإنفجار العظيم). ولايزال الكون يتسع ويتمدد منذ خلقه وهذا أحد موجبات استخدام البعد الرابع (الزمن) لدى دراسة ظواهر الكون.


الشمس مركز مجموعتنا الشمسية التي هي جزء من مجرة درب التبانة. هي نجم كروي الشكل من البلازما الملتهبة يبلغ قطره حوالي 1,392,000 كم (110 ضعف قطر الأرض تقريبا). بالتالي يبلغ حجم الشمس 1,412,265 تريليون كم مكعب تقريبا وتبلغ كتلتهاكما تقيسها المراصد الفلكية 2000 تريليون تريليون طن ما يعادل 330,000 ضعف من كتلة الأرض، ولو اعتبرنا كتلة الشمس متجانسة لكانت كثافة مادتها 1.42 غ/سم مكعب (للمقارنة: كثافة الخرسانة 2.4 غ/سم مكعب والحديد 7.8 غ/سم مكعب والألمنيوم 2.7 غ/سم مكعب والماء النقي 1 غ/سم مكعب لكن في الحقيقة فإن كثافة الشمس متغيرة من السطح نحو المركز حيث تصل فيه 150 غ/سم مكعب). والشمس من حيث الكتلة هي رابع الأجرام السماوية الموجودة في عمق 17 سنة ضوئية حول الأرض. علما أن الشمس نفسها تبعد عن مركز مجرتنا درب التبانة 25,000 سنة ضوئية وهي تدور حول هذا المركز بعكس عقارب الساعة مرة كل 240 مليون سنة تقريبا. 
75% من كتلة الشمس يشكلها الهيدروجين و28% منها يشكلها الهليوم بينما يتوزع الباقي (2%) على الحديد بشكل أساسي ثم الأكسجين والنيون والكربون وغيرها من العناصر الأخرى.
الشمس في حقيقتها هي فرن نووي اندماجي عملاق تبلغ الحرارة على سطحة 5,500 درجة مئوية بينما تصل إلى 15,000,000 درجة مئوية تقريبا في مركزه (ذو القطر البالغ 330 ألف كم) حيث يجري تفاعل إندماجي مستمر من نوع بروتون-بروتون يتحول فيه حوالي 620 مليون طن في الثانية من الهيدروجين إلى هليوم. (اختار الخالق المبدع التفاعل الإندماجي البروتوني في الشمس الذي ينقدح عند 4 ملايين درجة رأفة بالعباد ولو كانت كتلة الشمس أكبر قليلا مما هي عليه لكان التفاعل الجاري من نوع كربون-نيتروجين-أكسجين الذي ينقدح عند 13 مليون درجة ويرفع الحرارة إلى ما لا تطيقه الأرض فسبحان الله أبدع الخالقين).
المعروف أن اندماج الهيدروجين إلى هيليوم يطلق 0.7% من الكتلة المندمجة على شكل طاقة ما يعني أن الشمس تطلق في مركزها (الطاقة تساوي الكتلة مضروبة بمربع سرعة الضوء) 384,600 تريليون غيغاواط ( والواط هو جول في الثانية) ولتقريب هذا الرقم المهول إلى التصور فإنه يعادل انفجار 92 مليار ميغاطن من الـ تي إن تي في كل ثانية!.
هذه الطاقة المهولة تنتشر من المركز إلى السطح إلى الكون بآلية بالغة التعقيد تتضمن أشكالا كثيرة من الإشعاعات والزوابع المغناطيسية وقذف جسيمات الكتلة والإنقال بالتلامس...، لن يكون من المفيد عرضها هنا. لكن إذا علمنا أن بعد الأرض عن الشمس يبلغ في المتوسط 150 مليون كيلومتر نستطيع بواسطة حساب المثلثات والزوايا مع مراعات التقعر الفراغي (رياضيات لابوتشيفسكي) معرفة أن ما يقتنصه نصف سطح الأرض المواجه للشمس من هذه الطاقة بعد طرح الإنعكاس الثانوي البالغ تقريبا 8% هو حوالي 200 مليون غيغاواط (لا بد هنا أن نستذكر الآية: إن في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار والفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس وما أنزل الله من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتهاوبث فيها من كل دابة وتصريف الرياح والسحاب المسخر بين السماء والأرض لآيات لقوم يعقلون) فانظروا ماذا ستكون النتيجة لو بقيت هذه الكمية من القدرة مسلطة على رؤوسناعلى الدوام!. بعض هذه الطاقة يختزن في حركة الرياح والموج والبخر وتدفق الينابيع وبعضها في إدامة المناخ وصيانة الجاذبية والمجال المغناطيسي وعمليات التمثيل اليخضوري ونمو كل أشكال الحياة ... لكن هذا في مجمله يعادل تقريبا 52% من حصتنا من طاقة الشمس وتبقى مابين 90 إلى 140 مليون غيغاواط متاحة لاستخدامات أخرى، هي في الحقيقة طاقة حرة نظيفة موجودة حولنا -رغم أنف كارهيها- في كل وقت وهي لا تفنى أبدا بل تتحول من شكل إلى آخر، تماما كما ينص قانون مصونيتها.
هذه حصتنا من شمسنا فقط فماذا عن حصصننا الأخرى من آلاف الشموس الكبرى المنتشرة في المجرة والكون؟؟
تعلم الإنسان منذ القدم كيف يسخر لمنفعته الطاقة الشمسية المختزنة في الرياح وفي موج البحر وفي جذوع الأشجار ومصبات الأنهار ثم تعلم لاحقا كيف يحوّل جزءا يسيرا من طاقة الضوء (الفوتون) في الخلايا الضوئية (تبلغ الحصة الفوتونية من الإشعاع الشمسي حوالي 1400 واط / المتر المربع عند سطح الأرض وهي مهملة إذا ما قورنت بالحصة المغناطيسية) وكيف يحوّل جزءا يسيرا من طاقة الكربوهيدرات (النفط) إلى كهرباء نافعة. في حقيقة الأمر بعض هذا أعقد وأصعب بكثير من الإغتراف المباشر من بحر الطاقة المحيط بنا (على أشكال كثيرة من الأمواج والحقول الكهرطيسية والحقول المغناطيسية والجسيمات الدقيقة المشحونة والكينماتية.... ) وتحويله إلى كهرباء، علما أن حصتنا الكونية من الطاقة الكونية الأزلية في دقيقة واحدة تكفي استهلاكنا للكهرباء في عام كامل!
كان الرائد في اقتناص الطاقة الحرة على شكل كهرباء نيقولا تيسلا. تيسلا هو في الحقيقة الرائد في معظم ما يحيط بنا من ابتكارات حتى في الهاتف النقال (1280 براءة اختراع مسجلة ومثلها ما لم يسجل إما لضيق ذات اليد أو لحساسية الموضوع المفرطة) مع ذلك فقد قتل تيسلا بالسم وفي جيبه 9 سنتات فقط هي كل ما كان يملكه. 
اكتشف تيسلا بعيد التيار المتناوب أي في العام 1886 الموجات الطولانية عندما كان يدرس موجات هيرتز الإهتزازية العرضانية. والموجات الطولانية هي دفقات موجيه تتحرك على محور واحد بينما تتحرك الموجات الهرتزية (الكهرطيسية) على محورين أو أكثر. عام 1889 نجح تيسلا بتوليد 18 ميغاواط من ترنين وتضخيم حوالي 300 كيلواط (ربما كان من المفيد هنا ولو خارج الموضوع أن نشرح باختصار شديد المقصود بالتضخيم: فكما يحدث في المولد التقليدي الميكانيكي يؤدي تدوير الإلكترون في مجال مغناطيسي إلى نشوء حقل كهرطيسي نستفيد فقط من مركبته الكهربائية في تشغيل أجهزتنا، يؤدي تدوير الإلكترون المتجاوب مع موجة مغناطيسية إلى نشوء موجة كهرطيسية لها حقل كهربائي يحكمه قانون أوم وحقل مغناطيسي غير محدود بقانون أوم جاهز للتجاوب مع إلكترونات أخرى لتوليد موجات كهرطيسية أخرى وهكذا. نقول عن ذلك عادة أنه الإستنساخ بالترنين التجاوبي الحاد أو باختصار التضخيم الكهربائي التجاوبي). 
لكن المجتمع الصناعي الإستثماري لم يكن جاهزا وقتها ولا هو جاهز الآن للترحيب بالطاقة الحرة المجانية لاعتبارات اقتصادية. فطبيعي (في أبسط الحالات إذا لم نتطرق إلى قيمة النقد والعملات) أن يستثمر رأس المال بما هو قابل للبيع وتوليد الربح لا إلى ما يتحول سريعا إلى مشاع . في الواقع لا أحد يستطيع أن يبيع الطاقة المجانية لأنه بمجرد التعرف إليها يستطيع تقريبا كل امرء أو قل كل مجموعة من الناس أن تكتفي منها ذاتيا بدل أن تشتريها. ربما كان مناسبا أن نذكر هنا كنموذج الحديث الموثق الذي دار بين تيسلا و مموله ج ب مورغان قبيل تدمير برج كليفلاند الذي كان سيبث الطاقة المجانية في قشرة الأرض لتستفيد منها كل البشرية مجانا:
مورغان: كيف سأستطيع محاسبة الناس على استهلاكهم؟
تيسلا: لا تستطيع أن تحاسبهم ياسيدي فهي كهرباء مجانية بالكامل.
مورغان لتيسلا: أريد نقودي غدا في التاسعة صباحا. ولرجاله: قولوا لتيسلا وداعا ودمروا برج كليفلاند.

قلت أن تيسلا كان الرائد لكنه ليس الوحيد. فهناك المئات المعرفون الذين نجحوا بطريقة أو بأخرى في اقتناص الطاقة الحرة. ولو قمنا بتبويب أعمالهم لوجدنا أن هناك 18 طريقة مختلفة على الأقل للحصول على طاقة مجانية لا تنضب. بعضها بسيط للغاية وبعضها أكثر تعقيدا، لكنها في مجملها تقريبا في متناول الرجل المتوسط المهارات. عن هذه الطرق، ربما في موضوع قادم إن شاء الله.


----------



## zamalkawi (25 يونيو 2010)

قرأت قراءة سريعة، بدون تمعن
ولكن الكلام يبدو جيدا
فأي كلام عن وسيلة لاستقبال الطاقة المحيطة وتحويلها إلى طاقة أخرى، يمكن قبوله
فهذا بصورة أو بأخرى يشبه الخلاية الضوئية على سبيل المثال، فما هذه الخلايا إلا وسيلة لاستقبال الطاقة الموجودة في ضوئ الشمس وتحويلها إلى كهرباء من خلال استغلال خواص فيزيائية معينة
فأي وسيلة أخرى، مهما اختلفت التكنولوجيا، يمكنها استغلال أي شكل من أشكال الطاقة المحيطة يمكن قبولها مبدئيا نظريا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (17 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------

